# Trail cam pic: unknown animal



## Buckford (May 17, 2012)

My apologies if I have this in the wrong spot. We have a trail cam set up on our land in Emmet county, near Goodhart. I'm not sure what this is: porcupine,bear cub, tasmanian devil? What do you guys think? It is about the size of a large raccoon. The timestamp on the pic is accurate.

Thanks


----------



## Time_Will_Tell (Apr 5, 2009)

Prcuepine least thats what im guessing it is


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Porky


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Porkey.

Skinner


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Porky


----------



## jasonvanorder (Feb 23, 2009)

Dinner?



looks like a porky


----------



## Abolt (Mar 11, 2011)

Infant Sasquatch.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

That is a freshly hatched Emmet County tundra wookie, I'm sure you've seen adults in the local drinking establishemnts on ladies night in those parts.


----------



## Buckford (May 17, 2012)

Thanks, guys. I think we can let the women and children back into the woods.


----------



## riverwalleyes (Mar 18, 2012)

porky pine all day.


----------



## FireFox23 (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd say a porky.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

I would said infant sasquatch or could possibly be a wookie. Lmao. 

Or a porky.


----------



## boone nc (Dec 10, 2005)

I work in Harbor, have several friends that live up your way. I would have said porky but man that thing has a face like a martin? The body doesnt really match up to that of a martin but more of a porky. Not sure but he is a ugly booger!

good luck up there, I have heard good stuff on the deer numbers up there this year. Bout the only place I heard people having good luck this past season.


----------



## Rasher (Oct 14, 2004)

Porky, my family has killed our fare share.


----------



## Drisc13 (May 6, 2009)

aardvark (male)


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Abolt said:


> Infant Sasquatch.


 
LOL that's what I was thinking!:lol:


----------



## huntnfish2 (Jul 19, 2009)

Porky


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

Cougar... oh wait wrong thread!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Spartan88 said:


> That is a freshly hatched Emmet County tundra wookie, I'm sure you've seen adults in the local drinking establishemnts on ladies night in those parts.


88,

Tundra Wookie! You wouldn't be casting aspersions on the babes of Emmet county now would you? That just ain't right! I'm sure all the girls in Emmet are fine lookin' women and none of them are Porky.

O'lame Fred


----------

